# Robert E. Lee's Birthday



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

For all supporters of the Confederacy, freedom and limited civil government, may I remind you that tomorrow is the 201st anniversary of the birth of General Robert E. Lee.

Here is a blog post by David McCrory which pays tribute to him:

Lee « The Reformed Puritan

It is good to remember the life and labours of this renowned Christian gentleman, if only we could be more like him.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2008)

He is one of my heroes. I keep a laminated card in my wallet with this quote by Robert E. Lee: "Duty is the sublimest word in our language. Do your duty in all things. You cannot do more, you should never do less."


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> He is one of my heroes. I keep a laminated card in my wallet with this quote by Robert E. Lee: "Duty is the sublimest word in our language. Do your duty in all things. You cannot do more, you should never do less."



That is a good quote.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2008)

BTW, in the Commonwealth of Virginia, today (January 18, 2008) is a state holiday, Lee-Jackson Day.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> BTW, in the Commonwealth of Virginia, today (January 18, 2008) is a state holiday, Lee-Jackson Day.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 18, 2008)

It is a shame the ignorant secular school system has demonized him, Jackson, and the War like it has. Both he and Jackson were such godly men, while Abraham Lincoln was the real pro-slavery pusher.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 18, 2008)

http://home.att.net/~dmercado/audio/dixie.mid


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> BTW, in the Commonwealth of Virginia, today (January 18, 2008) is a state holiday, Lee-Jackson Day.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

Zenas said:


> It is a shame the ignorant secular school system has demonized him, Jackson, and the War like it has. Both he and Jackson were such godly men, while Abraham Lincoln was the real pro-slavery pusher.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 18, 2008)

Ignorant secular school system? - absolutely.
Lee and Jackson demonized unfairly? - totally.
Lee and Jackson Godly men? - completely true.
Abraham Lincoln - not a Godly man? - in my opinion, yes, probably not a Chirstian at all.
Pro-slavery pusher? - sounds like complaints by the losers written up in a history by a southerner.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 18, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Ignorant secular school system? - absolutely.
> Lee and Jackson demonized unfairly? - totally.
> Lee and Jackson Godly men? - completely true.
> Abraham Lincoln - not a Godly man? - in my opinion, yes, probably not a Chirstian at all.
> Pro-slavery pusher? - sounds like complaints by the losers written up in a history by a southerner.



Lincoln only wanted to keep slavery from spreading into new colonies with the sole purpose of keeping the white man from being tainted by working next to the black man (Lincoln's words). Lincoln was more pro-Union than anti-slavery. 

Both Lincoln and Gen. Sherman despised the black man. Sherman said, "N*ggers and cotton started this war and I want them both in hell!" Lincoln said the N-word more often than your average gangsta rapper.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

Spear Dane said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorant secular school system? - absolutely.
> ...




Lincoln ended up promoting a much worse form of slavery - slavery to the state.


----------

